# Gentoo 2004.2 Download

## stkn

Es ist vollbracht: Gentoo 2004.2 ist draussen...

Folgende möglichkeiten um an das neue release zu gelangen, stehen euch zur verfügung:

FTP: ftp://ftp2.stw-bonn.de/pub/mirror/gentoo/ (alle files) gesponsort vom Studentenwerk Bonn

Bittorrent: http://tracker.netdomination.org/ (alle files) und http://torrents.gentoo.org/torrents/misc/x86/2004.2/

und natürlich über die mirrors von http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/mirrors.xml

viel spass  :Smile: 

----------

## amne

Gratulation an die fleissigen Devs!

----------

## sirro

 *stkn wrote:*   

> Bittorrent: http://tracker.netdomination.org/ (alle files) und http://torrents.gentoo.org/torrents/misc/x86/2004.2/

 

Direkt mal eine Frage dazu.

Als braver User und Mirrortraffic-Sparer will ich natürlich meine Flatrate-Ressourcen zur Verfügung stellen und 1-2Files sharen. Welche bieten sich Erfahrungsgemäß an?

Momentan habe ich die install-x86-universal-2004.2.iso drin. Im Tracker sind ja so viele Files, dass man den Überblick verliert...  :Wink: 

 *amne wrote:*   

> Gratulation an die fleissigen Devs!

 

dito

----------

## biN_basH

Sehr schön!

Kann mir jedoch jemand sagen, was an 2004.2 neu ist?

----------

## Sas

Guckst du hier, hier und hier.

----------

## stkn

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Direkt mal eine Frage dazu.
> 
> Als braver User und Mirrortraffic-Sparer will ich natürlich meine Flatrate-Ressourcen zur Verfügung stellen und 1-2Files sharen. Welche bieten sich Erfahrungsgemäß an?
> 
> Momentan habe ich die install-x86-universal-2004.2.iso drin. Im Tracker sind ja so viele Files, dass man den Überblick verliert... 
> ...

 

u.a. die packages-pentium4-2004.2.iso, aktuell sind da mehr leecher als seeds, ansonsten einfach mal gucken was die statistik vom tracker sagt

----------

## hoschi

glückwunsch an die programmier und alle anderen  :Very Happy: 

ich habe ehrlich gesagt auf gcc 3.4 gehofft, aber irgend ein emerge -u system   wirds irgend wann schon mal richten

aber dafür ist der 2.6.7 jetzt vom start mit dabei  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pengo73

Ist das .tar Archiv beschädigt?

Ich habe jetzt von mehreren Spiegeln das 2004.2 P4 (Stage2) heruntergeladen. Beim entpacken endet es immer mit Fehlern.

----------

## ian!

 *Pengo73 wrote:*   

> Ist das .tar Archiv beschädigt?
> 
> Ich habe jetzt von mehreren Spiegeln das 2004.2 P4 (Stage2) heruntergeladen. Beim entpacken endet es immer mit Fehlern.

 

Schon mal die md5 Summe überprüft?

Welche Fehler treten auf?

----------

## antares2001

 *Pengo73 wrote:*   

> Ist das .tar Archiv beschädigt?
> 
> Ich habe jetzt von mehreren Spiegeln das 2004.2 P4 (Stage2) heruntergeladen. Beim entpacken endet es immer mit Fehlern.

 

Bei mir auch. Hab mir das stage1-x86-2004.2.tar.bz2 geladen und bekomme nach tar -xvjpf stage1.....bz2 folgende Fehler beim entpacken:

[...]

./proc

./proc/.keep

tar: ./proc/.keep: Cannot open: No such file or directory

./sbin/

./sbin/rc

./sbin/.keep

./sbin/runscript.sh

[...]

./root

./root/.keep

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

Und dann is schluss. In /mnt/gentoo/proc kann ich auch nix machen. Wenn ich z.B. versuche mkdir ./proc/.keep zu machen oder auch ./proc/test oder im proc Verzeichnis nur mkdir test kommt:

mkdir: cannot create directory './prox/test': No such file or directory

Benutzt hab ich die ISO-Live-CD von gentoo2004.0 und gentoo2004.1 - kann doch net sein dass es daran liegt!? Hab die Versionen 2004.0 und 2004.1 von diesen CDs installiert (bzw. gebootet und dann per Netinstall).

----------

## UncleOwen

Steht doch alles in der Anleitung:

 *Quote:*   

> Note: Sie können jegliche "No such file or directory" Warnungen betreffend ./proc ignorieren. Die folgende Meldung kann genauso ignoriert werden: "Error exit delayed from previous errors".

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5

----------

## antares2001

Wer liest heutzutage noch Anleitungen!?  :Wink:  nach Zig-Installationen von 2004.0 und 2004.1 hab ich da nich mehr nachgeschaut.  :Smile:  Danke schön!

Was ist eigentlich das neue von Version zu Version? Nur das Stagearchiv (Inhalt), oder noch mehr wie z.B. die emergte Software, ...???

Danke.

----------

## ian!

 *antares2001 wrote:*   

> Was ist eigentlich das neue von Version zu Version? Nur das Stagearchiv (Inhalt), oder noch mehr wie z.B. die emergte Software, ...???

 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/release/2004.2/2004.2.xml

Aber wie sagtest du schon?  :Wink: 

 *antares2001 wrote:*   

> Wer liest heutzutage noch Anleitungen!? 

 

----------

## stream

Warum sind auf der Live-CD keine reiserfs4 tools drauf?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ian!

 *stream wrote:*   

> Warum sind auf der Live-CD keine reiserfs4 tools drauf?  

 

Wenn es unbedingt Reiser4 sein muss, dann sind sicherlich diese LiveCDs für dich von Interesse: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=190442

----------

## mrsteven

Hab mir die universal-CD auch mal runtergeladen, in der Hoffnung, dass es möglich ist, Gentoo über WLAN (ipw2100) zu installieren. Aber nix ist: Das Modul wird nicht automatisch geladen und wenn ich es dann per "modprobe ipw2100" laden will, bekomme ich ein "unresolved symbol" (genaue Meldung weiß ich nicht mehr).

----------

## tazzy98

Hallo Leute,

mal eine bescheidene Frage eines begeisterten Gentoo-Neulings.

Ich hab erst seit ca. 3-4 Monaten Gentoo 2004.1 mit Kernel 2.4 

auf 'nem Dell Laptop am laufen und möchte nun auf Kernel 2.6

updaten. Das Ganze würde ich natürlich gerne mit dem Update

auf 2004.2 verbinden! Wie ist der weg dorthin? Doch keine 

komplette Neuinstallationsprozedur wie im Handbuch beschrieben?

Es muss doch einen "relativ" einfachen Weg mit emerge geben, 

nachdem ich dann "nur" noch nen neuen Kernel backe und fertig

ist das aktuelle Gentoo!?

Ja ich habe schon fleissig in der FAQ und den Foren gesucht und

stosse immer nur auf das gentoo-Handbuch zur grundsätzlichen

Installation, wie bei der Erstinstallation und das lkanns ja wohl nicht 

sein oder etwa doch?

Gruß

tazzy98

----------

## sirro

 *tazzy98 wrote:*   

> wie bei der Erstinstallation und das lkanns ja wohl nicht 
> 
> sein oder etwa doch?

 

Ein Update auf eine höhere 200x.y ist bei Gentoo auch nicht vorgesehen. Alle Update laufen aus dem System raus (über emerge), auch der Umstieg auf andere Kernel, etc.

die Install-CDs sind wirklich nur für Neuinstallationen da.

Kernel-2.6-guides sollte man im Forum finden

----------

## amne

Habe den Thread ent-stickifiziert.

----------

